# Plant Spacing Hydroponic Sea of Green Method



## 3rdmar (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello, I need help in spacing my plants. I'm using a drip hydroponic system and the plant sites seem too close together. Don't plants need at least 12" apart for a sea of green method?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 19, 2008)

it depends on your sog method. How big are your plants? How big you want them? Sativa need like 1.5 feet for sog. Indica works best (can go to .5)


----------



## 3rdmar (Sep 19, 2008)

i guess if i'm gonna do a sativa strain i wont use all the plant sites available. if my set up has 10 sites i may want to use only 3 or so sites to allow growing space. sound about right?


----------



## lyfr (Sep 19, 2008)

View attachment 79779
ive done as many as 21 in this 2x4 tray.  flower them right away and you can do 2-3 per sq. foot IME...also want a good strain for this. hope that helps
--> i never done a sativa this way, i think SOG is mainly for indica's but dont know that for sure


----------



## 3rdmar (Sep 20, 2008)

I also heard that SOG was for indica mainly. Thanks for the info.


----------

